# Pets.



## Michael Ennis (Aug 14, 2015)

My wife is mad keen to get a pet (cat/dog) when we arrive in December,

Is there a protocol to follow in regards to adoption/fostering of pets in Spain.

As we dont know for how long we ill be staying, we think perhaps this maybe the the beat way to start and perhaps a new start for the abandoned pet also,

There is an interview/ house suitability process here in ireland , and am sure it may also be the same to in U.K.

My wife is mad keen to have puppy /kitten on xmas day, as we arrive 15th december, is this enough time to sort out.


----------



## Murciaman (Jun 17, 2015)

Best of luck with the move. Maybe if you post where you're moving to someone from that area may read it and be able to point you in the right direction of local charities / shelters (perrera). That way you might be able to make contact and progress prior to arrival.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Michael Ennis said:


> My wife is mad keen to get a pet (cat/dog) when we arrive in December,
> 
> Is there a protocol to follow in regards to adoption/fostering of pets in Spain.
> 
> ...



If you aren't sure if you will be staying in Spain, you shouldn't adopt but fostering would be an option. There are two rehoming charities near you, ADANA in Estepona and Triple A in Marbella.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Where will you be staying in Spain? The local rehoming and fostering charities near to us all conduct home checks to determine suitability etc.


----------



## looey.kelly (Nov 14, 2015)

Plenty of animal rescues here in spain ,I have a rescue had her for 8 years now . The adoption of a cat dog here in where we live is no where as complicated as in uk . Google cereco dog pound , sats animal rescue , it will give you some idea


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

looey.kelly said:


> Plenty of animal rescues here in spain ,I have a rescue had her for 8 years now . The adoption of a cat dog here in where we live is no where as complicated as in uk . Google cereco dog pound , sats animal rescue , it will give you some idea


Adopting a dog or cat shouldn't be complicated or over-restrictive but neither should dogs or cats be handed out to just anyone.
Our rehoming centre, like all responsible centres, will arrange the micro chip, passport, vaccinations and castration/neutering as part of the adoption process.
As thrax says, some charities will do home visits to ensure the adopted animal has settled in and is being properly cared for.
When we adopted a dog from Dogs Trust in the UK we were visited by an employee of DT after a month and neighbours were asked if we exercised the dog and cared for it.
We were pleased that this was done.


----------



## MagicWriter2014 (Jun 11, 2014)

Remember, a dog is for life, not just Xmas. Cannot believe the amount of people over there who take on a dog, then move back or to a different area and just leave the poor dog behind! Never fails to amaze and disgust me. As someone has already said, maybe fostering would be the best option if ou don't know how long you are going to stay. Good luck.


----------



## Michael Ennis (Aug 14, 2015)

*pets*



looey.kelly said:


> Plenty of animal rescues here in spain ,I have a rescue had her for 8 years now . The adoption of a cat dog here in where we live is no where as complicated as in uk . Google cereco dog pound , sats animal rescue , it will give you some idea



Thanks looey,

How long does it take for dog fostering/adoption,
is there a pre house check to be done also
Given the closeness to christmas, will be be able to get a pre check house done for dog.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Michael Ennis said:


> Thanks looey,
> 
> How long does it take for dog fostering/adoption,
> is there a pre house check to be done also
> Given the closeness to christmas, will be be able to get a pre check house done for dog.


As I said in an earlier post, your nearest dog adoption centres are in Marbella, Triple A, or Estepona, ADANA. I can't speak for Triple A but with ADANA you can adopt the dog and take home at once, as the dog will have been neutered, chipped, passported etc on arrival at the kennels.
ADANA contact number is 952113467 from 10.00 until 14.00. You can find Triple A via Google.

But if there is any probability that you may not be here permanently it would be better to foster, although as the dog will have everything needed to travel, you will be able to take it to ROI with you if you decide to return.


----------



## looey.kelly (Nov 14, 2015)

Michael Ennis said:


> Thanks looey,
> 
> How long does it take for dog fostering/adoption,
> is there a pre house check to be done also
> Given the closeness to christmas, will be be able to get a pre check house done for dog.


We did a couple of visits to the rescue to make sure we were making the right decision , we gave our Nie number which is required over here , we made a donation which covered the cost of vaccinations ,microchip, etc , it wasnt a decision we made over night to rescue , she is still nwith us now and if we returned to the uk she would return with us . Yes there is alot of animals abandoned here when ex-pats decided they have to return to their country of origin so its not a decision to make lightly , so good look I hope you make the right choice


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

The rescue centre where we got our cat from also needs "foster homes" for pets waiting for adoption. Might be an idea to explore this option if you aren't sure how long you are staying.

No house check, they were just very relieved to find a loving home for a disabled black cat (considered bad luck in Spain!). The vet didn't charge for follow-up operations either.


----------

